# Modif adresse électronique de secours



## mich spritis (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et meilleurs vux à tous,

J'espère que cette question ne fait pas l'objet d'un autre topic!

Je dois modifier l'adresse email que j'utilise comme identifiant apple, cette adresse n'existe plus. Je souhaiterai la remplacer par mon adresse actuelle mais qui est actuellement utilisée comme adresse de sécurité :sick:
Je dois donc commencer par modifier mon adresse de sécurité, malgré mes recherches sur le site apple je n'y arrive pas.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5312?viewlocale=fr_FR

Une idée pour me sortir de cette galère?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (7 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

À partir d'iTunes, tu clic sur apps store. En bas de la page, tu clic sur mon compte. Ensuite, choisi le bouton à droite de ton nom ( j'ai oublié le nom).


----------



## mich spritis (7 Janvier 2013)

merci mais je n'y suis pas arrivé,
j'ai utilisé une troisième adresse email pour changer mon identifiant et j'ai garder mon adresse de secours


----------

